# Hancock vs Zoro



## Pocalypse (Feb 26, 2016)

*Location:* Marineford
*Distance:* 50M
*Knowledge:* Full
*Mindset:* IC but to kill

All post-skip versions

Who wins?


----------



## Jossaff (Feb 26, 2016)

Hancock wins with mid(low) - mid (mid) diff , In a fight that's for sure , if Zoro falls for her lust hax the she no diffs .


----------



## Virus (Feb 26, 2016)

Hancock wins.


----------



## Finalbeta (Feb 26, 2016)

Hancock wins with high difficulty 

DD > Luffy > Hancock > Zoro


----------



## CC Ravis (Feb 26, 2016)

I gotta give it to Hancock. I put her extremely close to normal time limit G4 Luffy and if she's able to petrify Zoro's swords easily then this might go low diff.


----------



## gold ace (Feb 26, 2016)

Hancock low-mid diff


----------



## Bernkastel (Feb 26, 2016)

Hancock boobslaps Zoro to the next dimension


----------



## Finalbeta (Feb 26, 2016)

Bernkastel said:


> Hancock boobslaps Zoro to the next dimension



Asura to the throat before he dies though


----------



## Bernkastel (Feb 26, 2016)

Finalbeta said:


> Asura to the throat before he dies though



Hancock hardens her throat and Zoro's swords break


----------



## Finalbeta (Feb 26, 2016)

Bernkastel said:


> Hancock hardens her throat and Zoro's swords break



She can't harden her heart tho she's too lovely


----------



## Bernkastel (Feb 26, 2016)

Finalbeta said:


> She can't harden her heart tho she's too lovely



She hardens other things so who cares


----------



## hokageyonkou (Feb 26, 2016)

Zoro mid diff. 

Hancock is overrated.


----------



## Finalbeta (Feb 26, 2016)

Bernkastel said:


> She hardens other things so who cares



Hancock one stones Big Mama


----------



## Bernkastel (Feb 26, 2016)

Finalbeta said:


> Hancock one stones Big Mama



Don't be absurd...Hancock at least admiral lvl and at most PK lvl....noone can one shot a yonkou..not even Roger


----------



## Finalbeta (Feb 26, 2016)

Bernkastel said:


> Don't be absurd...Hancock at least admiral lvl and at most PK lvl....noone can one shot a yonkou..not even Roger



If only Roger had Sugar ' s fruit yeah


----------



## Captain Altintop (Feb 26, 2016)

DD >> Hancock > Luffy > Zoro

DD beats Hancock with high ( mid-low ) difficulty.
DD beats Zoro with mid ( mid ) diff.

Hancock beats Zoro high ( mid-low ) diff.


----------



## NO (Feb 26, 2016)

Hancock:
- 0 haki feats post-TS
- 0 offensive feats
- 0 speed feats
- relies on sexual libido to land an attack

Zoro:
- numerous haki feats
- numerous combat feats
- can't be seduced
- almost killed a girl in the first NW arc

Zoro low- or mid-diff, depending on whether Hancock's haki improved or not after TS.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Feb 26, 2016)

Bernkastel said:


> Hancock boobslaps Zoro to the next dimension



not a bad way to die 



Bernkastel said:


> Hancock hardens her throat and Zoro's swords break



but what if Zoro hardens his other sword


----------



## Etherborn (Feb 26, 2016)

HisMajestyMihawk said:
			
		

> but what if Zoro hardens his other sword



Then that means he's turned on.

She turns him to stone, gg.


----------



## Kinjishi (Feb 26, 2016)

Zoro doesn't like boobs unless those boobs have swords, so Zoro wins. (This is not a serious response)


----------



## Bernkastel (Feb 27, 2016)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> not a bad way to die



Ikr 





> but what if Zoro hardens his other sword



Then things will get complicated


----------



## giantbiceps (Feb 27, 2016)

Hancock wins high-mid diff


----------



## MYJC (Feb 27, 2016)

Zoro high diff for now. 

Hancock has no real feats aside from beating up on a few mid-tiers like pre-skip Smoker. Might change when we see more from her but for now I have to give the nod to the Grandmaster.


----------



## Coruscation (Feb 27, 2016)

Hancock has some portrayal that indicates Oda is deliberately drawing similarities between her and Doffy, so I'd be very surprised if she wasn't at least around the same level as Zoro. I suppose I could see it going either way. Zoro will have to hope COA prevents his swords from turning into stone or else he'll have a serious problem on his hands. On the flip side, if COA can defend Hancock would probably have some difficulties putting Zoro down and not so much the opposite given Zoro's monster offensive strength. It's one of those match-ups where the exact workings of Haki is important but we don't know them.


----------



## Gohara (Feb 27, 2016)

It can go either way, IMO.  Hancock is faster, has better Haki, and has powerful Devil Fruit abilities which Zoro lacks- but Zoro is physically stronger, has better defense, and has better combat ability.  They're pretty even in terms of abilities and portrayal wise there are not yet any relative comparisons to make between them.  We just know that they're both more powerful than any Vice Admiral outside of Garp, but not clearly powerful enough to be able to defeat the average Admiral.


----------



## Yuki (Feb 27, 2016)

Gohara said:


> It can go either way, IMO.  Hancock is faster, has better Haki, and has powerful Devil Fruit abilities which Zoro lacks- but Zoro is physically stronger, has better defense, and has better combat ability.  They're pretty even in terms of abilities and portrayal wise there are not yet any relative comparisons to make between them.  We just know that they're both more powerful than any Vice Admiral outside of Garp, but not clearly powerful enough to be able to defeat the average Admiral.



If she is faster, has better haki with a DF that ignores durability... How on earth can it go either way. >_>


----------



## Muah (Feb 27, 2016)

Hanco k mid to high difficulty.


----------



## Gohara (Feb 27, 2016)

@ Juvia.

Hancock landing a clean blow on Zoro at close range would be difficult as doing so would give Zoro an opening to land a significant blow on her.  So I think that she would have to rely more on fighting Zoro at long range, but then that makes Zoro's evasion of some of her techniques more likely.  Hancock can defeat Zoro, but Zoro can also defeat Hancock IMO.


----------



## Finalbeta (Feb 27, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> If she is faster, has better haki with a DF that ignores durability... How on earth can it go either way. >_>



Because Zolo is never horny and exploiting sexual arousals is Hancock ' s fighting style

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yuki (Feb 27, 2016)

Finalbeta said:


> Because Zolo is never horny and exploiting sexual arousals is Hancock ' s fighting style



No. >_> No it's not.

It's her second version of CoC.

Implying that straight girls like girls more than Zoro does.

Oda has made a point in saying only Luffy can do such to Boa Hancock and no one else.

The fact so many people believe like 50% of all none fodder is immune to it is complete and utter BS fan fiction.

Even more so considering in that 50% is every single top tier.


----------



## Finalbeta (Feb 27, 2016)

Zolo has yet to discover his puberty ,the swords are all he faps daily

may will Boa be the opening key?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Yuki (Feb 27, 2016)

Finalbeta said:


> Zolo has yet to discover his puberty ,the swords are all he faps daily
> 
> may will Boa be the opening key?



Her looks will not be GG.

But please will you and others stop insinuating that it would not even effect Zoro even if he allowed her to use the ability. >_>

Or you know... pretty much any fking one...


----------



## Finalbeta (Feb 27, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> Her looks will not be GG.
> 
> But please will you and others stop insinuating that it would not even effect Zoro even if he allowed her to use the ability. >_>



It would affect me in 0 femtoseconds I don't know about Zoro honey  

He is more badass than Jack, can he be sexual aroused? 

Questions that will always be unanswered?  

Sabo would get stoned yes I said that


----------



## Yuki (Feb 27, 2016)

Finalbeta said:


> It would affect me in 0 femtoseconds I don't know about Zoro honey
> 
> He is more badass than Jack, can he be sexual aroused?
> 
> ...



It's not about being stupid horny. >_>

You think girls get wet looking at her? C'mon ffs...

If you find her the LEAST BIT attractive you're fucked. >_>


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 27, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> It's not about being stupid horny. >_>
> 
> You think girls get wet looking at her? C'mon ffs...
> 
> If you find her the LEAST BIT attractive you're fucked. >_>



A fact that many people don't seem to get.

The momonga example should have been pointed out to people that you don't need to be gaga in love for the charm to work.

Momonga is very keen on his duties and is a very focused person yet he had to stab himself.

Yet people think that everyone else is just immune because apparently all top tiers and eunichs and Zoro is apparently very gay.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Feb 27, 2016)

true

I look at boobs all the time, even if I don't like the person they're attached to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NO (Feb 27, 2016)

The burden of proof is on you guys to prove that there is a feat Zoro is sexually attracted to women. Hancock still gets low-diff'd because the better attacks of her DF do not work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Etherborn (Feb 27, 2016)

jayjay?? said:


> The burden of proof is on you guys to prove that there is a feat Zoro is sexually attracted to women. Hancock still gets low-diff'd because the better attacks of her DF do not work.



This is fucking hilarious. Sexual attraction is a feat now.

I love the OP section.


----------



## Bernkastel (Feb 28, 2016)

Transcendent Samurai said:


> This is fucking hilarious. Sexual attraction is a feat now.
> 
> I love the OP section.



Ikr 

So far only Luffy showed he can resist so in order to resist you need to at least have the same traits as him...meaning being asexual or a brain thaat doesn't work 

The only other person that could also resist her is most propably Roger cause fuck parallels


----------



## Yuki (Feb 28, 2016)

Bernkastel said:


> Ikr
> 
> So far only Luffy showed he can resist so in order to resist you need to at least have the same traits as him...meaning being asexual or a brain thaat doesn't work
> 
> The only other person that could also resist her is most propably Roger cause fuck parallels





Roger literally had hundreds of lovers. 



jayjay?? said:


> The burden of proof is on you guys to prove that there is a feat Zoro is sexually attracted to women. Hancock still gets low-diff'd because the better attacks of her DF do not work.



Actually... try it being the other way around. >_>
Oda has made it a point that only Luffy can resist Hancock.

NO ONE ELSE! 

Not Zoro, not Mihawk, not big mom no fking one.

"Hancocks best atacks." >_> 

No. >_> Try Hancocks version of parasite but without a strength limit.


----------



## Finalbeta (Feb 28, 2016)

Doflamingo takes sexual arousement by killing people


----------



## Bernkastel (Feb 28, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> Roger literally had hundreds of lovers.



Αnd to think that roger even had a wife and child...it's ok Hancock's beauty clouded my mind and couldn't think straight


----------



## Finalbeta (Feb 28, 2016)

Btw Cavendish makes the girls wet and he's uglier than Hancock even though he is a man


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 28, 2016)

Canute87 said:


> Yet people think that everyone else is just immune because apparently all top tiers and eunichs and Zoro is apparently very gay.



It's more to do with the fact that you can still find her attractive but during battle you have to keep yourself immune from that otherwise you're fucked... so to not get seduced by her during battle and just block out any thoughts someone may have over her, which is a weakness for her powers.


----------



## Ruse (Feb 28, 2016)

Would've given it to Hancock before Dressrosa but given how impressive Zoro has been without going all out my view has changed.

Zoro very high diff


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 28, 2016)

Pocalypse said:


> It's more to do with the fact that you can still find her attractive but during battle you have to keep yourself immune from that otherwise you're fucked... so to not get seduced by her during battle and just block out any thoughts someone may have over her, which is a weakness for her powers.



she can still turn parts of you to stone though.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 28, 2016)

jayjay?? said:


> The burden of proof is on you guys to prove that there is a feat Zoro is sexually attracted to women. Hancock still gets low-diff'd because the better attacks of her DF do not work.



To be attracted to women is to simply appreciate that a woman is in fact...a woman.

Zoro went easy on monet for that fact until she started behaving like an animal and he still went easy on her.  Something Sanji pointed out and actually liked zoro for, His somewhat gentle nature with women. He was also pissed about enel hurting Robin.

So the mere fact that he can treat women like women he can in fact get sexually aroused.

Luffy doesn't hold back on either woman or man,  he'll jet pistol anyone.


----------



## Finalbeta (Feb 28, 2016)

Wait kindness is not sexual arousement

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arkash (Feb 28, 2016)

Zoro high diffs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 28, 2016)

Finalbeta said:


> Wait kindness is not sexual arousement



From a straight male point of view, it's heavily linked to it.

If Zoro is gay then, it just ends at kindness.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Feb 28, 2016)

Zoro treats women differently to men. He's also generally reserved in showing his emotions, but I'm sure he can be attracted to women. 

He loses this.


----------



## Finalbeta (Feb 28, 2016)

No it is because of her lost friend and that's it

See Tashigi


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 28, 2016)

Finalbeta said:


> No it is because of her lost friend and that's it
> 
> See Tashigi



That's the explanation he gave, but Sanji the one who puts the pussy on a pedestal so far only his skywalk can reach has pretty much highlighted Zoro has a soft nature towards women.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Feb 28, 2016)

Finalbeta said:


> No it is because of her lost friend and that's it
> 
> See Tashigi



Then that would only limited to tashigi and not monet or him saying "Robin is a woman" when enel struck her down, or when he took it easy on the nun on whiskey peak. 

He also straight up crushed the head of an ugly woman (miss monday I think), showing no mercy, indicating that attractiveness held a basis. Sanji's more extreme because he refuses to even hit unattractive women (zombie lola)

He even erased his memory of kokoro from water 7 as a mermaid because he didn't find her attractive.

One could make the argument that he's softer towards women because they're generally weaker, but he strikes down a lot of fodder without regard.



IchijiNijiSanji said:


> Then that would only limited to tashigi and not monet or him saying "Robin is a woman" when enel struck her down, or when he took it easy on the nun on whiskey peak.
> 
> He also straight up crushed the head of an ugly woman (miss monday I think), showing no mercy, indicating that attractiveness held a basis. Sanji's more extreme because he refuses to even hit unattractive women (zombie lola)
> 
> ...



Btw, one could also make the argument that oda has repeatedly shown luffy also to be attracted to women (nosebleeds with nami, bon clay nami clone, being disgusted with the thought of kokoro being a mermaid), but oda personally retconned that for the sake of the plot because he was with Usopp.
Zoro has received no such distinction or retcon to his sexuality, not to mention he doesn't fall to peer pressure like Luffy can in the case of Usopp.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 28, 2016)

There's also the point that Oda went out of his way to not have any sort of interaction between Zoro and Hancock.


----------



## TheWiggian (Feb 29, 2016)

Zoro wins here by everything: feats, hype and portrayal there's no discussion at all.


----------



## Etherborn (Feb 29, 2016)

TheWiggian said:


> Zoro wins here by everything: feats, hype and portrayal *there's no discussion at all.*



54 posts before yours suggest otherwise.


----------



## CC Ravis (Mar 1, 2016)

TheWiggian said:


> Zoro wins here by everything: feats, hype and portrayal there's no discussion at all.


 Break it down for us.


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 1, 2016)

Zoro's best feat was getting conscious of his huge inferiority to Fujitora and now his best feat is being pissed off.

His contorted mental state doesn't allow him to hit a Carrot properly 



Not even a dupe Momonga would fail that


----------



## Quuon (Mar 1, 2016)

Zoro wins. 

I don't have anything to back that up, just a gut feeling. Zoro and Luffy should be above Hancock at this point when cutting loose.

Sanji will probably be tougher too when this Vinsmoke business is all said and done, but will never defeat Hancock for obvious reasons.


----------



## TheWiggian (Mar 1, 2016)

Transcendent Samurai said:


> 54 posts before yours suggest otherwise.



Peasants discussing something that been discussed a million times before won't change anything.

Zoro got superior feats, hype and portrayal. That's a fact.


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 1, 2016)

TheWiggian said:


> Peasants *discussing* something that been discussed a million times before won't change anything.



It means there's a discussion regardless. 



> Zoro got superior feats, hype and portrayal. That's a fact.



I'll definitely give you feats since Hancock barely even has any. Care to explain the hype and portrayal? I feel like much of his hype is due to what he's going to accomplish rather than what he can currently, and since there's never been a comparison between Hancock and Zoro, I'm not sure why you think his portrayal is superior.


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 2, 2016)

Zoro has Carrot portrayal, and Yeti Cool Brothers portrayal... Zoro fanboyism needs to end.


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 2, 2016)

Zoro gets ragdolled


----------



## TheWiggian (Mar 2, 2016)

Anyway his portrayal is better since he exchanged blows with an admiral, on the 2nd occasion even without a single scratch and wanted to go for a third at the end of the arc.

Hancock on the other hand was never that angry in her whole life when an admiral hurt Luffy, yet decided not to go against the ultimate fighting force of the Marines despite not giving a fuck about their rules or the abolishment of her Shichibukai title.
Oda went out of the way to portray her higher in the war, might be that he saves her for later or it's power inflation, iam of the opinion that she will carry Luffy's child after he used her, but that's all. 

Don't tell me you don't see how much ahead Zoro is with his hype?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bernkastel (Mar 3, 2016)

Actually Hancock was ready to attack Aokiji w/o hesitation but Marco got there first.
Fuckin Marco ruining my dreams of an on panel fight between 2 admiral level characters


----------



## TheWiggian (Mar 3, 2016)

Bernkastel said:


> Actually Hancock was ready to attack Aokiji w/o hesitation but Marco got there first.
> Fuckin Marco ruining my dreams of an on panel fight between 2 admiral level characters



There were 3 Admirals that kept hurting Luffy, she never interfered even when Luffy was about to get killed. Admiral lvl portrayal my ass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Monstar6 (Mar 3, 2016)

And she didn't do shit when Mihawk was after Luffy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 3, 2016)

Bernkastel said:


> Actually Hancock was ready to attack Aokiji w/o hesitation but Marco got there first.
> Fuckin Marco ruining my dreams of an on panel fight between 2 admiral level characters



He saved her life bro


----------



## hokageyonkou (Mar 3, 2016)

I rank Hancock above sanji,smoker and vice admirals and below Zoro,luffy.

She seriously lacks feats.


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 3, 2016)

Zoro has better hype than Hancock? News to me. Who's exactly hyped Zoro in the series? Yes yes...we all fucking know he's gonna be super duper strong at EoS but...no one's hyped him up while Hancock's received hype as early as pre-skip, from Senjoku for example. Ya'll are gonna be in a rude awakening when Hancock goes all out.


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 3, 2016)

Hancock is powerful, but not powerful enough to defeat the grandmaster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 4, 2016)

the Snake Goddess mid-diffs this directionally challenged bitch


----------



## Bernkastel (Mar 4, 2016)

Finalbeta said:


> He saved his life bro



There fixed it for ya


----------



## Grimsley (Apr 2, 2016)

Hancock wins for now.


----------



## TheWiggian (Apr 2, 2016)

jackieshann said:


> Hancock loses for now.



Yeah.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 2, 2016)

Zoro wins with extreme difficulty
Hancock is Law level

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NO (Apr 2, 2016)

Pocalypse said:


> *Ya'll are gonna be in a rude awakening when Hancock goes all out.*


You're gonna be in for a rude awakening once you find out that Oda doesn't take Hancock seriously as a character.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gold ace (Apr 2, 2016)

Finalbeta said:


> Zoro wins with extreme difficulty
> Hancock is Law level





Finalbeta said:


> Zoro gets ragdolled


----------



## GucciBandana (Apr 3, 2016)

wait what? since when is Hancock Admiral level?


----------



## Muah (Apr 3, 2016)

Zoro can win if he can beat hancock without getting hit. Ie he cant win. Bpa is top tier and one hit can badly cripple zoro for life.

We all know boa is in the top three shichibukai and zoro cant mess with the top three shichibukai. In fact the top three shichibukai are gis end of story rivals.


----------



## giantbiceps (Apr 3, 2016)

Hancok = Mingo. Zoro gets embarrassed.


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 3, 2016)

What did Hancock do to be put in Mingo ' s league?


----------



## TheWiggian (Apr 3, 2016)

Finalbeta said:


> What did Hancock do to be put in Mingo ' s league?



She takes cocks in all 3 holes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 3, 2016)

That's quite a feat

Don't know if enough though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grimsley (Apr 3, 2016)

jayjay³² said:


> You're gonna be in for a rude awakening once you find out that Oda doesn't take Hancock seriously as a character.



Not when she was one of the first characters revealed to have Haoshoku haki. Not when her and Mihawk are the only original Shichibukais to not lose in a fight yet. Not when she's the empress of a tribe that specialises in haki. 

Hancock is a haki master and her DF is hax. She's incredibly strong and the longer Oda prolongs her from fully going out, the stronger her showcasing will be.

Mihawk > Hancock > Doflamingo.


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 3, 2016)

If only 3D2Y was canon 

You guys would consider Hancock to be below Smoker level

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Apr 3, 2016)

jackieshann said:


> the longer Oda prolongs her from fully going out, the stronger her showcasing will be.




or maybe she's just fading into irrelevance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grimsley (Apr 3, 2016)

Finalbeta said:


> If only 3D2Y was canon
> 
> You guys would consider Hancock to be below Smoker level



kii i did watch it, and even if it was canon, what of her feats in the movie put her below smoker?

she pretty much oneshotted every enemy she fought against, except for that blind fishman who got fodderized by a pre-timeskip luffy whom was one-shotted by hancock's pistol kiss. 



HisMajestyMihawk said:


> or maybe she's just fading into irrelevance



why give her king's haki then?


----------



## TheWiggian (Apr 3, 2016)

jackieshann said:


> why give her king's haki then?



Dunno, Rayleigh also got CoC, was the FM of the PK yet he became irrelevant after teaching Luffy haki. His time is over even thought he still can dance with admirals. 

Her only relevance is to bear Luffy a child.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 3, 2016)

She couldn't fodderize that shitty woman 

DD would oneshot her before she knows itt


----------



## Grimsley (Apr 3, 2016)

Finalbeta said:


> She couldn't fodderize that shitty woman
> 
> DD would oneshot her before she knows itt



ultimately she used her most basic attack to freeze her, it was an effortless victory on hancock's behalf. 

that reminds me, i loved watching mingo's shitty ass tremble before G4. i cackled when his face got curb-stomped into the ground LOL


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Apr 3, 2016)

jackieshann said:


> why give her king's haki then?



because everyone has it

even CHinjao has it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grimsley (Apr 3, 2016)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> because everyone has it
> 
> even CHinjao has it



8 characters in the whole fucking series have been revealed to have it thus far... yeah EVERYONE has it dumbass 

chinjao in his prime was implied to duke it out with the pirate king's crew members, as if him having it denounces the rarity of the haki


----------



## TheWiggian (Apr 3, 2016)

jackieshann said:


> 8 characters in the whole fucking series have been revealed to have it thus far... yeah EVERYONE has it dumbass
> 
> chinjao in his prime was implied to duke it out with the pirate king's crew members, as if him having it denounces the rarity of the haki



True the portrayal is clearly different. Prime Chinjao duked it out with PK members.

Hancock dukes it out with Pre skip Smoker, Sentomaru + his Pacifistas and Momonga.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 3, 2016)

If Hancock plays so softly DD would beat her 10/10

Period

Unless she fears DD


----------



## Bernkastel (Apr 4, 2016)

I woner when will people realise Hancock is PK level


----------



## trance (Apr 4, 2016)

Going by my highest estimation of her [which is comparable to Doffy], she wins mid-ish ifficulty. Maybe the lower end of high difficulty. However, that's giving her rather considerable benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 4, 2016)

Bernkastel said:


> I woner when will people realise Hancock is PK level



Hancock kicks Roger 
Roger is unfazed


----------



## Bernkastel (Apr 4, 2016)

Finalbeta said:


> Hancock kicks Roger
> Roger is unfazed



Cause he's turned to stone


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 4, 2016)

Bernkastel said:


> Cause he's turned to stone






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Yuki (Apr 4, 2016)

Bernkastel said:


> I woner when will people realise Hancock is PK level



Ikr, some people are just so damn ignorant.

The reason Hancock did not attack an admiral to defend Luffy is simply plot.

The admirals can't get solo'ed yet! 

The Marines were already losing an admiral after the war, what would happen if the other two got turned to stone as well? 

WG already down.


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 4, 2016)

Hancock is Law level and I'm generous

Until she shows some better feats other than oneshotting Pacifista this is the response


----------



## Bernkastel (Apr 4, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> Ikr, some people are just so damn ignorant.
> 
> The reason Hancock did not attack an admiral to defend Luffy is simply plot.
> 
> ...



Finally someone who gets it! 



Finalbeta said:


> Hancock is Law level and I'm generous
> 
> Until she shows some better feats other than oneshotting Pacifista this is the response



Your response has as much value as your face which is only slightly less than Akainu's.


----------



## fyhb (Apr 4, 2016)

Goes either way leaning towards Zoro.


----------



## gold ace (Apr 4, 2016)

Finalbeta said:


> Hancock is Law level and I'm generous
> 
> Until she shows some better feats other than oneshotting Pacifista this is the response



Stop contradicting yourself


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 4, 2016)

Law can oneshot 100 Pacifista in a millisecond 
So


----------



## gold ace (Apr 4, 2016)

Finalbeta said:


> Law can oneshot 100 Pacifista in a millisecond
> So



You literally stated Hancock bodies Zoro. Now your saying the opposite.


----------



## gold ace (Apr 4, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> He posts whatever other people around him say.
> 
> Tis why i dislike him.
> 
> ...



He was talking about Zoro in a previous post.



Finalbeta said:


> Zoro wins with extreme difficulty
> Hancock is Law level





Finalbeta said:


> Zoro gets ragdolled


----------



## Yuki (Apr 4, 2016)

gold ace said:


> He was talking about Zoro in a previous post.



Oh yea, guess he did.


----------



## Etherborn (Apr 4, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> Show me even one time i've ever started on anyone in this section.





			
				Juvia. said:
			
		

> Plz, you know fucking shit.


----------



## Yuki (Apr 4, 2016)

... Maybe you missed his message to me? ...


----------



## Etherborn (Apr 4, 2016)

Nope. You're practically at each other's throats and you both need to chill out.


----------



## Yuki (Apr 4, 2016)

Transcendent Samurai said:


> Nope. You're practically at each other's throats and you both need to chill out.



Then how am i the one starting shit? 

Whatever, i'm just stopping here. >_>


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Apr 4, 2016)

In all seriousness, Zoro defeats Hancock with mid-high difficulty at most.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yuki (Apr 4, 2016)

King Itachi said:


> In all seriousness, Zoro defeats Hancock with mid-high difficulty at most.



What happened!

When did you get converted. ;-;


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Apr 4, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> What happened!
> 
> When did you get converted. ;-;



I didn't. I've always held this view. Lol
I only think Luffy, Kidd and Law are stronger than Zoro among all SNs. Even then, the differences aren't very large relative to tiers, and I think every one of those four would defeat Hancock with less than high-diff. I'd rate her around Jinbei's level of power, who I think is closer to Sanji and also decisively weaker than Zoro.


----------



## Yuki (Apr 4, 2016)

King Itachi said:


> I didn't. I've always held this view. Lol
> I only think Luffy, Kidd and Law are stronger than Zoro among all SNs. Even then, the differences aren't very large relative to tiers, and I think every one of those four would defeat Hancock with less than high-diff. I'd rate her around Jinbei's level of power, who I think is closer to Sanji and also decisively weaker than Zoro.



It was a joke to the avatar change/Zoro support lol.


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 5, 2016)

I can't even remember my message to you, Juvia.

I write a lot of bullshit sometimes I don't even know what ya talking about now


----------



## Soca (Apr 5, 2016)

Since there's an apparent lack of decency in here I'm just gonna go ahead and close this...


----------

